# Disposing of a car in Athens?



## Rodgers (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello,

Me and a few friends are considering a trip to Athens in an old car we own as part of my best friends stag do celebrations (he met his wife-to-be while on holiday in Athens - hence the connection with Greece etc). 

The plan is to scrap the car (the Groom's old Ford Escort!) once we get there and take a flight home after a few days bar hopping and relaxing after the journey. It's proving pretty difficult to find scrapyards in Athens, especially with the different alphabet etc. 

So, I was wondering if anyone living in Athens at the moment could tell me if there are any scrapyards in the city and maybe their location? 

If anyone has had to scrap a car while out there and can tell me about the bureaucracy involved (if any) that would be even more useful.

Many thanks for any help you can give!

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Rodgers (Apr 29, 2009)

Can anyone help on this one?

Cheers

Tom


----------

